
Helping my students overcome command-line bullshittery (2014) - madmax108
http://www.pgbovine.net/command-line-bullshittery.htm
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8438129](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8438129)

